# How much does your dog pant?



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy seems to pant a lot. I don't think by any means she is hot or overheated. I just wondered how much panting is normal? I don't remember our poo growing up panting like this. We are trying to narrow down if Daisy has a bit of anxiety and I know this is a sympton of it.

Thanks 
Jill


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine pant a lot. They pant when they are hot and as they are very active they pant when they run around in the park and when they have been playing chase inside the house or play fighting.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie pants a lot especially in the evening XClare


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie pants if she has been very active but I always give water if she is getting in the car and that sorts the situation. Dogs sweat through their tounge so they pant when thirsty or over hot.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey also pants alot, he's constantly on the go even at home until about 8pm so it is quite regular but I'm not worried x


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Daisy does pant when she is being exercised or it is warm to help cool off, but it seems that she pants a lot for no apparent reason. Just wondered if anyone else does that or the reasoning behind it. No biggie.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty pants alot..I'e been worried about it in the past as she does it even when she is not that active - she does however has a very thick wool coat but even when I cut it short it doesn't make much difference - I've just accepted she is a panter...Ted my other cockapoo ( who has a much thinner / flatter coat) hardly pants at all!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Shouldnt worry, Benson pants for no apparent reason sometimes used to keep an eye on him but not now its just something he does!!


----------

